# Happy Birthday Steve Kroll!



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hope you have a fantastic day!




And Happy Birthday to my Mom and Aunt, they turn 70 today.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 26, 2012)

Have a great birthday Steve!

And happy 70th birthday to your mom and aunt, PF!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday Steve!  Have a great year.


----------



## chopper (Dec 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday Steve!  Enjoy your day!


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday Steve! I hope you have a great day!

(And Happy 70th to your mom and aunt PF!).


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone! And Happy Birthday to your Mom & Aunt, PF!

Not much exciting planned today. We're going out to dinner tonight - probably at a local place called In Season, which is one of my favorites.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday Steve!!  Hope you have your best year ever!


----------



## forty_caliber (Dec 26, 2012)

Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you.... 

.40


----------



## Kylie1969 (Dec 26, 2012)

Wishing you a fabulous birthday Steve 

Enjoy your meal out, sounds lovely!


----------



## vitauta (Dec 26, 2012)

happy birthday, steve.  may it be everything you hope and wish for.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 26, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Thanks everyone! And Happy Birthday to your Mom & Aunt, PF!
> 
> Not much exciting planned today. We're going out to dinner tonight - probably at a local place called In Season, which is one of my favorites.



Nice menu, I know what I would order!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 27, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Nice menu, I know what I would order!


Pheasant? 

That's what I would've ordered, had we actually gone there. Instead, a last minute command decision was made to go to Napa Valley Grille instead. It worked out just fine, though. I had duck with cherry sauce, wheatberry risotto, and roasted wild mushrooms. It was excellent. Dessert was free, so I had profiteroles with an ice cream filling and warm apple compote spooned over the top. Yum!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 27, 2012)

Actually, yes!  

Your alternate sounds good, too!


----------



## Somebunny (Dec 27, 2012)

Hope I am not too late to say Happy Birthday Steve!  Wishing you all the best.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 28, 2012)

belated happy birthday steve!


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 28, 2012)

Steve, sorry I missed this!  Happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 28, 2012)

Happy Belated B'day, Steve. I've been taking a break from the computer this week and missed it! Hope it was special.


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 28, 2012)

Very Happy Birthday Steve !!!! Hope you have a fabulous day and a wonderful year ahead


----------

